# StyroSpray



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 24, 2017)

Looking for experiences with this product or type of product. Considering it for an outdoors non-theatrical application, but mostly wanted to hear if anyone had used it and was it successful.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jan 24, 2017)

We get a lot of our foam stuff coated in urethane. 2 part spray. A lot depends of the job specs, but usually we get stuff coated about 1/8" - 3/16" thick. At that thickness it can take the abuse of being on stage props for +/- 5 years. Incredibly durable, but the downside with the spray application is the technique required to apply it well. The coating dries in seconds so you need good technique to avoid drips and overspray onto other parts of the thing you're spraying. 

When we get it back from the company who sprays it, a lot of times we need to sand down overspray and fill pits (bondo works well). I can't speak to its longevity outdoors, but can't imagine that urethane over eps will break down all that quickly, even in direct sunlight.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 24, 2017)

Hold paint well? I'm thinking marine polyurethane....


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 24, 2017)

Glad to know about this! I am a bit concerned about the image of a lion statue in the Forbidden City in Beijing on their website. I was just there; who's lying to me? 

Smooth-on also makes a small batch hardcoat for foam, but you have to buy a specific gun. I wonder how the price compares.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 24, 2017)

This is the gun I believe: http://www.harborfreight.com/texture-paint-spray-gun-66103.html


----------



## bobgaggle (Jan 30, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Hold paint well? I'm thinking marine polyurethane....



We've had some luck with water based paint, but oil based is the way to go. I'm sure marine grade will be fine


----------



## Chase P. (Feb 3, 2017)

Truck bed liner comes in a standard spray can. It's super durable, however rather toxic till it cures. I'm not sure how it would react to styro or other foams, spray paint of course destroys them. When I worked for the circus many of our floats and props were skinned with it, although I'm told the shop used the full scale spray gun application.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 3, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> This is the gun I believe: http://www.harborfreight.com/texture-paint-spray-gun-66103.html


That's not a paint gun. It's used with thinned joint compound to apply "knock-down," "orange peel," or "other" texture to drywall before priming and painting.

One brand I have used in the past was Froth-Pak, 2-part urethane foam that mixes in the disposable nozzle. Pack comes with 5-10 nozzles IIRC. It was slightly disappointing, as it doesn't expand anything like what one sees on _This Old House_.
Once cured (I believe we waited 24 hours), it took scene paint just fine. I think we used either Iddings or Rosco's Off-Broadway.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 3, 2017)

I know it's not a paint sprayer. It is what I believe is used for StyroSpray 1000. Video: 

StyroSpray is what I am asking about.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 3, 2017)

I was looking at cost and coverage - a two gallon kit is around $110 and covers around 110 sq ft at 1/32" or so. I saw on a post about props needing 4 coats. Not sure what I'm doing needs 4 coats / 1/8".

The froth-pak was over $300 - any idea of coverage?


----------



## Apmccandless (Feb 15, 2017)

A company I worked for used Styrospray extensively. We had a lot of luck but also some issues. If there was anything between the substrate and the coating it had a tenancy to peel. We suffered some impact cracks that had to be filled and sanded. We used this on an installation that was up for a year outside in the elements and did not have any issues. A word of warning for any of these products, make sure you use appropriate PPE. Styrospray contains isocyanates these can cause reactions ranging from irritation to nervous system problems. We had an OSHA violation because of our use of Styrospray. I strongly recommend that if you use any of the 2 part coating products discussed here you read the MSDS and comply with all requirements.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks AP!


----------



## Evans Poulos (Feb 23, 2017)

The next video on that channel is a riot but demonstrates another structural use for the product!!


----------

